# Banana selfie!



## Schrody (Feb 5, 2015)

Post a pic of you balancing a banana on your head, and the winner will get a sentence or two in the Acknowledgements part of my novel (which will be published). If there's more winners, everybody will get a thank you note, no explanations for the readers, just "thanks" for posing with a banana.

Let the games begin!


Seriously, the banana trend must live!


Also, I'm not high or anything! :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 5, 2015)

Not me but...


----------



## Schrody (Feb 5, 2015)

It has to be you!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 5, 2015)

No It had to be you. It had to be yoooooo.....


----------



## belthagor (Feb 5, 2015)

Schrody said:


> It has to be you!



First! 

Picture of Me, for you your Highness.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 5, 2015)

Only for you Schrods






I know I pasted a pic of a banana on my head. I really do have two bananas but they didn't show, honest :icon_cheesygrin:

So do I win? :butterfly:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 5, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Also, I'm not high or anything! :mrgreen:



It really is a myth about smoking banana skins and drinking coke with asprins in then ?


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 5, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Also, I'm not high or anything! :mrgreen:



Suuuuure.... *wink wink*


----------



## joshybo (Feb 5, 2015)

I will do this.  Mark my words.  I don't have a "banana" per se right now, but the wife and I are going grocery shopping this weekend.  Keep your options open for a couple more days and I WILL produce a banana-balanced-on-my-head selfie for Queen Schrody's judgement!

Full disclosure, I _have_ had a few glasses of Tennessee whisky (George Dickel No. 12) this evening, so I may or may not remember making this statement.

Future Josh:  If you're reading this, take a banana selfie!  Don't ask questions, just make with the picture!


----------



## Schrody (Feb 6, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Only for you Schrods
> 
> I know I pasted a pic of a banana on my head. I really do have two bananas but they didn't show, honest :icon_cheesygrin:
> 
> So do I win? :butterfly:



No, it has to be real banana. Keep trying! 



Olly Buckle said:


> It really is a myth about smoking banana skins and drinking coke with asprins in then ?



Of course it is a myth... or is it? 



joshybo said:


> I will do this.  Mark my words.  I don't have a "banana" per se right now, but the wife and I are going grocery shopping this weekend.  Keep your options open for a couple more days and I WILL produce a banana-balanced-on-my-head selfie for Queen Schrody's judgement!
> 
> Full disclosure, I _have_ had a few glasses of Tennessee whisky (George Dickel No. 12) this evening, so I may or may not remember making this statement.
> 
> Future Josh:  If you're reading this, take a banana selfie!  Don't ask questions, just make with the picture!



Competition is open for a month, so no hurry there  I'm dying to see your bananas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Of course, you can include whoever you want in the picture (spouse, friend, pet...) but you have to be in it!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 6, 2015)

I really have two bananas on my head. They just didn't show (They were a little- er black :icon_cheesygrin: ).

Okay I'll try again next week Geez!



> Competition is open for a month, so no hurry there
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dying to see your bananas!



Well that's a little graphic :highly_amused:


----------



## joshybo (Feb 6, 2015)

Past Josh - Good lookin' out!  Thanks for the reminder.  You know me so well.  Unfortunately, you will never see this, seeing as how you no longer exist.  RIP, Past Josh.  Your sacrifice will not be forgotten, sir.  :sad:


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 6, 2015)

Mark my words, I will totally go Chiquita banana on this thread.

I just need to get paid first 

[video=youtube;0A834CwzNHI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A834CwzNHI[/video]


----------



## Schrody (Feb 6, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I really have two bananas on my head. They just didn't show (They were a little- er black :icon_cheesygrin: ).
> 
> Okay I'll try again next week Geez!
> 
> Well that's a little graphic :highly_amused:



You have a problem with bananas? :-s


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 6, 2015)

Schrody said:


> You have a problem with bananas? :-s




No I refrigereate them so they go black on me. They are perfectly edible, albeit soft :lol:


----------



## Schrody (Feb 6, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> No I refrigereate them so they go black on me. They are perfectly edible, albeit soft :lol:



The trick is to eat them before they go bad.


----------



## escorial (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey Esc, maybe you should make that your avatar :lol:


----------



## Schrody (Feb 7, 2015)

Okay, so far we have two good selfies! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Boofy (Feb 7, 2015)

Wh- Ok I'm buying a banana tomorrow. 

WAIT FOR ME, GUYS!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 7, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Wh- Ok I'm buying a banana tomorrow.
> 
> WAIT FOR ME, GUYS!




What, you have no bananas? :shock:


----------



## Boofy (Feb 7, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> What, you have no bananas? :shock:



I _am_ bananas, Musty :3

Now, beauty sleep, for tomorrow the queen must be appeased!


----------



## A_Jones (Feb 7, 2015)

I dont really like bananas.   Does that mean i cant play?


----------



## belthagor (Feb 7, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Okay, so far we have two good selfies! Keep 'em coming!



Is one of the two me?


----------



## Schrody (Feb 8, 2015)

A_Jones said:


> I dont really like bananas.   Does that mean i cant play?



Okay, you can have some other fruit. But it has to be on your head! 



belthagor said:


> Is one of the two me?



Well, there are two good selfies - I don't count Mustard's one (sorry!) since it's not a real banana - so, yes, you're in the game. Everybody who post a proper pic is.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 8, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Okay, you can have some other fruit. But it has to be on your head!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are two good selfies - I don't count Mustard's one (sorry!) since it's not a real banana - so, yes, you're in the game. Everybody who post a proper pic is.



Unfair!


----------



## escorial (Feb 8, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;LVPNXsc4wsQ]http://youtu.be/LVPNXsc4wsQ[/video]


----------



## dither (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm a beetroot guy actually.


Lol,
beetroot and chips, not.


----------



## dither (Feb 8, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Not me but...



That was one helluva video 615 and one helluva guy.
To see such a great star, dying before one's very eyes.
So sad.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 8, 2015)

Am I doing it right? :3


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 8, 2015)

I think it's supposed to be in color


----------



## Boofy (Feb 8, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I think it's supposed to be in color



It wouldn't be quite so moody if it was in full colour though ;____;


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 8, 2015)

We'll let the Queen decide :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 8, 2015)

Or just have the banana in colour,_ Schindler's List_ style. I've always thought the banana was the gothiest of the berry family.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 8, 2015)

That won't work, Schrody disqualified my paste on. She's so picky


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 8, 2015)

You'd think the progenitor of banana fashion ware wouldn't be that picky, but appearances can be deceptive. Deceptive like a banana! (Is that a phrase?)


----------



## Boofy (Feb 8, 2015)

You don't need to paste a banana on to isolate the colour! ^^

(Bruno you have the best ideas)


----------



## Schrody (Feb 8, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I think it's supposed to be in color



It doesn't have to be in color.


mrmustard615 said:


> That won't work, Schrody disqualified my paste on. She's so picky



You have to wear a real banana on your head!


----------



## Boofy (Feb 8, 2015)

Mine is reeeeeeeeeeal, scouts honour. Why, I picked it myself. That last bit may not have been true...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm wearing two bananas on my head actually, Sheesh!


----------



## Schrody (Feb 8, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Mine is reeeeeeeeeeal, scouts honour. Why, I picked it myself. That last bit may not have been true...



I know ^^


----------



## joshybo (Feb 8, 2015)

I present you with my vintage rock 'n' roll banana selfie!


----------



## Schrody (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice photoshop, Josh


----------



## joshybo (Feb 8, 2015)

The color is photoshopped, but the bananas are real!  It only took a few minutes to tie them together.  Keeping still so they would stay up there was the trick, Lol.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 8, 2015)

joshybo said:


> The color is photoshopped, but the bananas are real!  It only took a few minutes to tie them together.  Keeping still so they would stay up there was the trick, Lol.



Wow, they look fake. Okay, I'll grant it, but no more photoshop please. That goes for the rest of you, too


----------



## joshybo (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry about that, Schrods!  I didn't even adjust the color of the bananas.  Here is my banana crown, just for proof that they were real.


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Schrody (Feb 8, 2015)

joshybo said:


> Sorry about that, Schrods!  I didn't even adjust the color of the bananas.  Here is my banana crown, just for proof that they were real.
> View attachment 7555



Please don't apologize for something so trivial, josh  I believed you they're real


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 8, 2015)

Bananas have been purchased. Now to craft my masterpiece. BWAHA


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 8, 2015)

This has gone on long enough.  You must wear the banana as if it was meant to be there. Just as much as your ears or your hair. 
Only then can the banana selfie take the intended effect. <3

View attachment 7559

No, you may not borrow my delightfully warm fur hood.


----------



## escorial (Feb 9, 2015)

Pluralized said:


>




" it's peanut butter jelly time "

[video=youtube_share;61_IoDy2TVE]http://youtu.be/61_IoDy2TVE[/video]


----------



## W.Goepner (Feb 10, 2015)

Olly Buckle said:


> It really is a myth about smoking banana skins and drinking coke with asprins in then ?



To the best of my knowledge no one has ever received a high from smoking banana peal. But! In the early days of coca cola, they used the coca bean to flavor the drink, in the attempt of making a chocolate soda. Yes they did not refine the coca bean to my understanding, but the volume of the coca within the drink was minimal. Now as to the aspirin, it is a blood thinner, Coca cola is a blood thinner (caffeine), The two together open up the blood vessels throughout the body including the brain. The resulting effect is... well, intoxicating to say the least. Wearing off in about forty five minutes or so. Unfortunately, due to the coca cola recipe change some years ago, the effect is not as potent, if at all.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 11, 2015)

Okay does this count? :tongue:


----------



## Schrody (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice try, M


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 12, 2015)

Okay how about this one?


----------



## Riptide (Feb 12, 2015)

Okay this so aint fair. I don't own a banana! I don't really eat fruits or veggies. I might have a toy of one somewhere...


----------



## Schrody (Feb 14, 2015)

How can you not eat fruit? Vitamins, you know?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 14, 2015)

Okay how about this one :icon_cheesygrin:

[video=youtube_share;4JgbOkLdRaE]http://youtu.be/4JgbOkLdRaE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 16, 2015)

Okay here is my winning entry. Read em and weep :cry:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh, great. Do we have to call you Mr. Banana now? 

You'll never be taken seriously on the Internet again, dude. Back down.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Oh, great. Do we have to call you Mr. Banana now?
> 
> You'll never be taken seriously on the Internet again, dude. Back down.



Oh yeah, well where's your banana selfie


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 16, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Oh yeah, well where's your banana selfie



Ha, _never_ has that sentence been said before. Of the 84 billion people who've ever lived, you were the first. Congratulations!


----------



## Boofy (Feb 16, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Oh, great. Do we have to call you Mr. Banana now?
> 
> You'll never be taken seriously on the Internet again, dude. Back down.


Don't be absurd Bru, the Beatles never wrote a song about any Mr. Banana that I've ever heard ^^

Looking good Musty. Showing us all up, as usual! ;3


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Ha, _never_ has that sentence been said before. Of the 84 billion people who've ever lived, you were the first. Congratulations!



Er, actually Schrody was the first (note her avatar) :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 16, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Don't be absurd Bru, the Beatles never wrote a song about any Mr. Banana that I've ever heard ^^



Baaaaaa-naaaa-aaa na-na-na naaaaa, hey Juuuuude.

Yeah, you're right. They never did. That's the closest I could get.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 16, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Baaaaaa-naaaa-aaa na-na-na naaaaa, hey Juuuuude.
> 
> Yeah, you're right. They never did. That's the closest I could get.


Oh God. My sides. Pfahahaha. I'll never hear it the same way again now!! -__________-


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 16, 2015)

Picking on the Beatles? Shame on both of you


----------



## Boofy (Feb 16, 2015)

I looooooooove The Beatles, Musty! </3

Bruno is the one you need to be sending your pointy JPEGS to ;____;


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 16, 2015)

Boofy said:


> I looooooooove The Beatles, Musty! </3
> 
> Bruno is the one you need to be sending your pointy JPEGS to ;____;



What's this!? Betrayal!? 

Hey Jude? More like Hey Judas! 

I've liked the Beatles since I was three.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 16, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> What's this!? Betrayal!?
> 
> Hey Jude? More like Hey Judas!
> 
> I've liked the Beatles since I was three.



-Snort- Hey Judas... Oh that is _good_. 

I didn't enjoy throwing you under the bus, Bru. It was me or you though... y'know? ;3


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> What's this!? Betrayal!?
> 
> Hey Jude? More like Hey Judas!
> 
> I've liked the Beatles since I was three.



Oh yeah well I liked the Beatles before you did :tongue:

mainly because I'm older than you


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 16, 2015)

Well I'm actually Yoko Ono. 

Come at me!


----------



## Boofy (Feb 16, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Well I'm actually Yoko Ono.
> 
> Come at me!



Who's the Judas now! :0


----------



## joshybo (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, now, this is just getting ridiculous.  Bunch of slackers!  We're here to write!  You should be ashamed of yourselves!  All of you!

............

Carry on.

*Alt+Tabs back into _Stranded Deep_ in search of an island to call home*


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Boofy (Feb 16, 2015)

joshybo said:


> Well, now, this is just getting ridiculous.  Bunch of slackers!  We're here to write!  You should be ashamed of yourselves!  All of you!
> 
> ............
> 
> ...


Aw, the Castaway references in that game are fantastic. I've got an itch to play now... curse your chiding! It's had quite the opposite effect to what you intended. Bwahahaha :3


----------



## joshybo (Feb 16, 2015)

> Aw, the Castaway references in that game are fantastic. I've got an itch to play now... curse your chiding! It's had quite the opposite effect to what you intended. Bwahahaha :3



I bought it a week ago but just started playing today.  I'm currently in search of motorboat parts for a raft and the _perfect_ island home.

Honestly, single-player survival games my be some of the most monotonous games one can play, but being an introvert, I find them amazingly fun.

- - - Updated - - -



mrmustard615 said:


>



My daughter saw this post, mustard, and made me stop what I was doing, haha.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 17, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Oh, great. Do we have to call you Mr. Banana now?
> 
> You'll never be taken seriously on the Internet again, dude. Back down.



Like we ever took him seriously XD


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey I'm a serious person.... Seriously..........

NOT!   :highly_amused:


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 17, 2015)

Before I go Chiquita banana, my new BFF wanted to show off his banana selfie

He says he's ready to win



BAM. I'll let him know what everyone thinks


----------



## Schrody (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh my God, those Minions are so expensive here. It's like they're made out of gold.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 17, 2015)

My brother actually won it at a Dave and Busters. Basically an arcade for adults if you've never heard of it. 


So now he sits on the couch. We tuck him in with a blanket at night. My mother has taken a liking to him. At first she was all "What the hell are we gunna do with that thing?"

Now she loves him :glee:


----------



## joshybo (Feb 17, 2015)

We let the kids watch Despicable Me just last night.  Coincidence?  Probably.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 18, 2015)

My cousin wants to enter


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 22, 2015)

My cat wanted to enter







But she ate it


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 3, 2015)

Does this count as a selfie for Hammy? :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Schrody (Mar 3, 2015)

Eh, what the hell. Sure!


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 3, 2015)

Haha! That's awesome!

I'm late with this but I still want to post one, (eventually >.<) even though it's not February anymore


Oooh that's priceless. :glee:


----------



## Schrody (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't worry hammy, there's still time


----------

